# Hot Lure on Nimmy



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Just thought I'd pass this tip along to fellow icers:

I've been having nice success with a Mini-Rapala catching some nice Bull Bluegill, Crappies and a few Large Mouth Bass at Nimisila this season.

Here's a couple of pics:


----------



## icebreaker (Jan 25, 2005)

Are you fishing it clean or are you putting any meat (bait) on it. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Fishing it clean... no bait whatsoever.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Had some fun with those at Wingfoot the last few years too.
Even when they don't hit them, they at least bring some fish in to take a look.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

John- Fished with a fellow out in Wisconsin that used those for jumbo perch. Spent three days out there with him. Was a community lake in that you had to be a homeowner that lived on lake or be a guest. This lake was about the size of Mogadore. 

He used the 5 size in a perch finish. He fired up his drill and proceeded to drill about 70 holes in a huge circle. Then instructed me not to waste too much time on any one hole. 5 t 10 minutes a hole then move. Perch would not hold still and it was a hit and miss affair for all three days. We limited out all 3 days and I have never caught such big perch like that consistently, everyone was 12 + inches. My host explained that we would have done better numbers wise with live bait. But seemed like only the bigger ones jumped on this jigging rap.

Most perfect trip I was ever on. Weather never fell below 33 degrees the ice was 12 -14 inches thick. I never had the courage to do this but he cut both end hooks off each one. To prevent snagging on edge of hole. Claimed he had never caught a fish on the end hooks anyway. Everything was always on that small treble.

One of the best ice fisherman I have ever met. We got along great as the perch was both of ours favorite. He asked if I wanted to try the walleye fishing there too. Said it was as good as the perch fishing. Told him if he didn't mind just no way could I leave those jumbos alone.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

icebucketjohn said:


> Just thought I'd pass this tip along to fellow icers:
> 
> I've been having nice success with a Mini-Rapala catching some nice Bull Bluegill, Crappies and a few Large Mouth Bass at Nimisila this season.
> 
> Here's a couple of pics:


John... what size would you say that is? I have a few and havnt got to try them yet...now you have me interested!!!!!


----------



## Toad Man (Oct 8, 2013)

papaperch said:


> John- Fished with a fellow out in Wisconsin that used those for jumbo perch. Spent three days out there with him. Was a community lake in that you had to be a homeowner that lived on lake or be a guest. This lake was about the size of Mogadore.
> 
> He used the 5 size in a perch finish. He fired up his drill and proceeded to drill about 70 holes in a huge circle. Then instructed me not to waste too much time on any one hole. 5 t 10 minutes a hole then move. Perch would not hold still and it was a hit and miss affair for all three days. We limited out all 3 days and I have never caught such big perch like that consistently, everyone was 12 + inches. My host explained that we would have done better numbers wise with live bait. But seemed like only the bigger ones jumped on this jigging rap.
> 
> ...



Awesome info. 

To add to this, a camera during ice fishing will teach you the above, along with how different baits, live or artificial will pull different type of fish from the same hole.(you can't do that with a vex unless you catch those fish) If you stick with a pin min and maggot you often pull or attract the same type of fish, switch to a waxie and the gills and largemouth will show, add a minnow head and the crappie move in, not in that order every time, just an example. It's truly amazing how a little alteration and or change will do wonders, while most guys just fish the same type presentations that have worked in the past without good results and walk away saying they weren't biting. I have watched tiny perch attack my fly n maggot, as soon as I switch up to a minnow head, usually the big perch will come in fast and slam the bait. But then you have to move on to pull those jumbos just like the above post mentioned.

And thanks ibj for the tip on the rap.


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Looks like a number 3 to me Ive had alot of similar success on size 3s and 5s. Blue and chrome and firetiger have been my favs


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

Are you working those hard like you would for walleye?


----------



## EYEFISHER2 (May 11, 2008)

Not sure what you would consider hard but typically its a 6-12" lift and fall program. Occasionally bounce off bottom. Also more times than not i would add a spike, minny or minny head to the trebble


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Here's a pic of the rest of my mini-rap arsenal:


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

I love those lures/ little tough setting a hook sometimes.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Not sure why but I'm not seeing your pics...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Pics deleted. Havent received an explaination or reason.


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

icebucketjohn said:


> Pics deleted. Havent received an explaination or reason.


I wonder why? I'd love to see some live fish about right now-heck with the lure! It's great of you to keep teaching all of us, and keep it up!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Ditto on the camera, they can be addicting to watch.

Love those little raps. Sometimes a few 1-2 foot jigs, and they'd slam it.
Other times, a lite jig, and you hold it steady, just quiver it a bit, and bam.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Those are #2's. Great bait. Crazy how gills manage to inhale them.


----------

